# My Cruze was possesed by a German



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> I got into it this morning and cranked it up and the ice warning came on but it was in German. I scrolled through the menu's and they were all in German, but the funny thing was the speed and tire pressure was in English. The rest was German in all the different screens. I went to the screen to change to USA and nothing happened, it stayed in German. So I just drove off to my appointment. When I got back in and cranked it up all was back to normal. Weird!


Haha, we've seen this before on the forum! No one has figured out why it happens though. Just call it a quirk.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm curious, mine never has said "Ice possible, drive with care". Is that only on later models?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> I'm curious, mine never has said "Ice possible, drive with care". Is that only on later models?


Apparently every year BUT 12.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I recall someone else getting the Deutschland Über Alles treatment a few years ago.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

sparkman said:


> I'm curious, mine never has said "Ice possible, drive with care". Is that only on later models?


My 2011 says it, idk what trims but mines an ltz

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine has never seen ice, but it sounds like a cool feature.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Mine has never seen ice, but it sounds like a cool feature.


However, I'd imagine it's based on the outside air temperature - which could be different from the pavement temperature. To be really cool, I'd like to see a IR reading of the road.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

My 02 Silverado shows "ICE" in the little square in the rear view where the temp and compass are located.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine shows the "Ice possible drive with care" when the temp. is at 33 or below.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My 14' CTD shows the ice warning message at 37F or lower at startup (or when driving and the temp hits 37F or lower). Unfortunately, I see this message a few times a day for about 5 months out of the year.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

VW payback...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> Mine has never seen ice, but it sounds like a cool feature.



Wanna trade places for ... oh say... three months or so???


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Apparently every year BUT 12.


Wellthatisjustplainretarded.

Whose bright idea was that one?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Wellthatisjustplainretarded.
> 
> Whose bright idea was that one?


We got coolant temp on our displays though! They later took that away.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Wellthatisjustplainretarded.
> 
> Whose bright idea was that one?


I noticed every so often when I type in a message, the spaces are missing like yours is here. Any idea why?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I noticed every so often when I type in a message, the spaces are missing like yours is here. Any idea why?


There's a whole thread on that topic. Short version: It's a bug. You can fix it by clicking the A/A icon in the upper left.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5-cruzetalk-site-issues/180698-cant-space.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's a whole thread on that topic. Short version: It's a bug. You can fix it by clicking the A/A icon in the upper left.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5-cruzetalk-site-issues/180698-cant-space.html



Thanks,Ijustfixedacoupleofother issues because of that thread. Now if I can just get the A/A button to press itself.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh I cannot wait to change the language on mine for my wife lol!


----------

